# C40 Rebuild (modern slant)



## darranmoore (Oct 20, 2013)

*C40 Rebuild (modern slant) Photo now working!!!*

Work in progress, just finished fitting 2013 Record groupset and Mavic SLR's. A few finishing touches to complete:

View attachment 288126


----------

